# tax help



## David Propst (Aug 7, 2018)

i am fairly new to uber and just looking for some help. when i do file does the mileage deduction come off of your gross earning which i am showing includes all uber fees and taxes or does it come off of my net pay out? also uber is a part time job for me and have a full time job. what can i expect to pay in taxes if my net pay out for the year is 10,000 with uber and my full time job is 30000? i am single and have no kids. an y feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

David Propst said:


> i am fairly new to uber and just looking for some help. when i do file does the mileage deduction come off of your gross earning which i am showing includes all uber fees and taxes or does it come off of my net pay out? also uber is a part time job for me and have a full time job. what can i expect to pay in taxes if my net pay out for the year is 10,000 with uber and my full time job is 30000? i am single and have no kids. an y feedback would be appreciated.


You will file a Schedule C to show profit/loss from self employment. You will list income and expenses, including mileage. Be sure to keep a log showing your mileage to back up your claim of the deduction. Your net income/loss will transfer from Schedule C to your 1040. You will also file a Schedule SE to determine your contributions foe Medicare/Social Security.
I don't know how to estimate your tax liability based on your earnings estimate. You might want to have your employer withold extra from your checks to cover possible taxes on your Uber profit, if any. Many drivers wind up owing nothing on their Uber earnings.
Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional. Maybe UberTaxPro will weigh in to help.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

David Propst said:


> i am fairly new to uber and just looking for some help. when i do file does the mileage deduction come off of your gross earning which i am showing includes all uber fees and taxes or does it come off of my net pay out? also uber is a part time job for me and have a full time job. what can i expect to pay in taxes if my net pay out for the year is 10,000 with uber and my full time job is 30000? i am single and have no kids. an y feedback would be appreciated.


Someone with $40,000 of income should expect to pay $925.50 plus 12% of the amount over $9525.0 ($3657) for a total of $4582. This is just a very rough estimate based on the IRS withholding tables. It is most likely on the high end and doesn't take into consideration anything else except the new larger personal deduction. It also doesn't take into account that you're running a business and have many tax advantages like your normal business expenses and the new for 2018 section 199A deduction for businesses. 
All business deductions, like the uber fees and mileage expense come off your gross income to arrive at your net income.


----------



## David Propst (Aug 7, 2018)

UberTaxPro said:


> Someone with $40,000 of income should expect to pay $925.50 plus 12% of the amount over $9525.0 ($3657) for a total of $4582. This is just a very rough estimate based on the IRS withholding tables. It is most likely on the high end and doesn't take into consideration anything else except the new larger personal deduction. It also doesn't take into account that you're running a business and have many tax advantages like your normal business expenses and the new for 2018 section 199A deduction for businesses.
> All business deductions, like the uber fees and mileage expense come off your gross income to arrive at your net income.


thank you for the reply. now that 4582 is that including the taxes that i am already paying in my full time job? cause me making only 10000 from uber and having to pay half of that seems very high.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

David Propst said:


> thank you for the reply. now that 4582 is that including the taxes that i am already paying in my full time job? cause me making only 10000 from uber and having to pay half of that seems very high.


yes it does include your job. With good record keeping (mileage log) its possible your gross self employed income ($10,000) could be reduced 80% or more to NET income if you're like most ride-share drivers.


----------



## jdo1 (Jul 30, 2018)

UberTaxPro said:


> Someone with $40,000 of income should expect to pay $925.50 plus 12% of the amount over $9525.0 ($3657) for a total of $4582. This is just a very rough estimate based on the IRS withholding tables. It is most likely on the high end and doesn't take into consideration anything else except the new larger personal deduction. It also doesn't take into account that you're running a business and have many tax advantages like your normal business expenses and the new for 2018 section 199A deduction for businesses.
> All business deductions, like the uber fees and mileage expense come off your gross income to arrive at your net income.


You also have to pay self employment tax which is 15.3% on your net income. Self employment tax is the medicare and social security portion


----------



## David Propst (Aug 7, 2018)

UberTaxPro said:


> yes it does include your job. With good record keeping (mileage log) its possible your gross self employed income ($10,000) could be reduced 80% or more to NET income if you're like most ride-share drivers.


does uber now include all online miles cause my mileage in monthly statements is way higher than what it would be if it just included the mileage taking customer to destination? for example my mileage in march was 1046 my gross income 1046 net is 652.


----------



## jdo1 (Jul 30, 2018)

David Propst said:


> does uber now include all online miles cause my mileage in monthly statements is way higher than what it would be if it just included the mileage taking customer to destination? for example my mileage in march was 1046 my gross income 1046 net is 652.


you take your miles driving completely, going to and away from passenger plus your dead miles driving trying to get a request


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

David Propst said:


> does uber now include all online miles cause my mileage in monthly statements is way higher than what it would be if it just included the mileage taking customer to destination? for example my mileage in march was 1046 my gross income 1046 net is 652.


I don't know, I've got an account with Uber but I haven't done a trip in over a year! Just don't rely on Uber to keep mileage records for you. People on here have been locked out of their accounts for different reasons. Also, the IRS only accepts mileage logs for vehicle expense deductions. 


jdo1 said:


> You also have to pay self employment tax which is 15.3% on your net income. Self employment tax is the medicare and social security portion


Net business income, but for most with a good mileage log net income is minimal. You also get a deduction for half the SE tax you pay (if any) on the 1040.


----------

